# My New arrival



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and this is my first post. 

I currently have a White female GSD Mia who is 3 and a Siberian husky Max, who is getting on now 10 years.

We will be getting a new puppy at the end of Novemeber.
We were lucky enought to get 1st pick of the males 

The bitch is Sundaneka Scandalous and the dog is Sirio Vom Ruthal. I have attached pics if anyone wants a squiz they are gorgeous dogs with a great temperament

I am very excited and cannot wait.
Has anyone one here got pups from the Sundaneka Breeders?

Thanks,
Candace


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I bet that you are excited, be sure to post some pics of your furbabies because we love pictures on here. The parents are beautiful, and I bet that the new puppy will be too. Welcome, and don't forget the pics.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EXCITEMENT!

I also want you to make sure to take and post lots of pictures of your new pup!


----------



## wjl1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations on your new pup


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes I can't wait there will be lots of picks to follow have updated my profile pic to show off my white GSD and Siberian Husky. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome and congrats!! Lots of new pups coming recently and through the fall! Very exciting!! Can't wait to see pics. Parents are gorgeous!


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Howdy all  I have had a hiccup in my arrival. Last week our breeder returned from Europe and little was not viable. We were devastated. Scally should of been full of pups but they were only very small at 7 weeks so theyve had to abort We have picked another bitch, Sirio will still be sire and am now just waiting...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry!  I hope that this next breeding goes off without a hitch so you can get your new baby!


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

My boy was born Monday and we get first pick of male Very excited to meet and take home our boy


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

